# Soups & Chowders



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Please post your Soups & Chowders recipes in this thread.


----------



## CrawfishPie (Nov 7, 2005)

Crawfish Bisque 

4 oz. cream cheese
2 cans cream of potato soup
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
2 cans of corn (shoe peg or yellow/drained)
2 cups of half and half
2 packs of crawfish tails (frozen found at Walmart)
1 dash of Tony Chachereâs seasoning
1 teaspoon (more or less to taste) of crushed red pepper 
1 dash of cayenne pepper seasoning if you like things a bit more spicy
1 bunch green onions sautÃ©ed in Â½ stick of butter


After youâve sautÃ©ed the onions, put everything in a large crockpot and cook. Once everything is thoroughly heated, youâre done. However, simmering on low for a longer period of time allows for better seasoning. This recipe doubles well and while you're at it, you might as well go ahead and double it, because it won't last very long!


Wild Rice Soup

6 tbs. butter or margarine 
1/4 cup minced onion
Â½ tsp. Salt
Â½ cup flour
3 cups chicken broth 
2 cups cooked wild rice (Uncle Ben's)
1 cup half and half
2 tbs dry sherry (optional)

Melt butter in saucepan; saute onion until tender. Blend in flour; gradually stir in broth. Cook, stirring constantly until mixture comes to a boil; boil and stir 1 minute. Stir in rice and salt; simmer about 5 minutes. Blend in half and half and sherry, heat to serving temperature. Makes 5 Â½ cups

Variation: I always add 1/3 cup or more of minced ham, 1/3 cup finely shredded carrot and 3 tbs chopped slivered almonds with rice and salt. Easy to make and very filling...all you need is a salad and loaf of crusty bread and you're good to go.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

1 lb(s) Sweet Italian sausage, ground
1 cup(s) White rice
1 can diced tomatoes
1/2 lb(s) Chopped frozen spinach
6 cup(s) Beef broth
1/4 tsp Black pepper, ground
Grated Parmesan cheese, for garnish

Cook ground sausage meat in a soup pot and break the meat up with a fork as it cooks. Add in rice, beef broth, tomatoes and black pepper and bring to a simmer.
Cook 12-15 minutes or until rice is tender. Stir in the chopped spinach and let simmer for a few minutes. Ladle soup into soup bowls and garnish with freshly grated Romano cheese.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

12 small spicy sausage links (I use Chorizo)
2 medium potatoes, cut in half lengthwise, and then cut into 1/4" slices
3/4 cup onions, diced
6 slices bacon
1 1/2 teaspoon minced garlic
2 cups kale leaves (spinach works too), cut in half, then sliced
2 tablespoons chicken base
1 qt. water
1/3 cup heavy whipping cream

Directions:
Grill sausages until cooked, then dice. Place onions and bacon in a large saucepan and cook over medium heat until onions are almost clear. Remove bacon and crumble. Add garlic to the onions and cook an additional 1-minute. Add chicken base, water, and potatoes, simmer 15 minutes. Add crumbled bacon, sausage, kale and cream. Simmer 4 minutes and serve. 

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

1 pound sweet Italian sausage, casings removed
1 cup chopped onion
2 cloves garlic, minced
5 cups beef broth
1 cup dry red wine
1 can diced tomatoes
1 cup thinly sliced carrots
1/2 tablespoon packed fresh basil leaves
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1 jar of Emeril's Marinara sauce
1 1/2 cups sliced zucchini or frozen green beans
8 ounces fresh tortellini pasta
3 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley

Directions
In a 5 quart Dutch oven, brown sausage. Remove sausage and drain, reserving 1 tablespoon of the drippings. SautÃ© onions and garlic in drippings. Stir in beef broth, water, wine, tomatoes, carrots, basil, oregano, tomato sauce, and sausage. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer uncovered for 30 minutes.

Skim fat from the soup. Stir in zucchini and parsley. Simmer covered for 30 minutes. Add tortellini during the last 10 minutes. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese on top of each serving.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

1/2 pound dried great Northern 
beans, sorted and rinsed
1 onion, chopped
3 tablespoons olive oil
3 cloves garlic, chopped
lamb meat (shanks or small leg of lamb)
3 carrots, peeled and diced
3 stalks celery, diced
1 1/2 cups canned tomatoes, with liquid
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
fresh ground black pepper
salt to taste
6 cups chicken broth
1/2 pound baby spinach leaves
4 ounces feta cheese, crumbled 

DIRECTIONS:
1. Soak the dried beans in water overnight. After soaking, drain off remaining water, and rinse. 
2. In a large stockpot, cook the onion in oil over low heat until just beginning to soften, about 4 minutes. Stir in garlic, and cook for 1 minute. Increase the heat to medium, and add lamb; cook for 3 to 4 minutes. Stir in carrots and celery, and cook for 1 minute. Stir in tomatoes, and season with parsley, thyme, oregano, and with freshly ground pepper and salt to taste. Add beans and broth to the pot. Bring to a boil, boil for 5 minutes, then reduce heat to medium-low. Simmer, covered, for 1/1/2 hours, or until beans are tender. 
3. Rinse spinach, and then place in a saucepan. Place over medium heat, and cook until wilted. This will only take a short time, and you will not need to add more liquid to the pan. 
4. Top each serving of soup with wilted spinach and crumbled feta cheese. 

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Spinich Kabasa Soup

My husband loves this, I jsut threw these things together and he always asks for it so the ingrediants arne't exact measurements. takes about 30 minutes to make.

About 2 cups fresh spinich leaves
garlic scapes chopped up
about 2 teaspoons fresh chopped thyme 
4 cups of low sodium chicken broth
1 lb. polish low fat turkey kabasa (sliced up in pieces)
a cup of whole wheat curly pasta
a little olive oil
good crusty bread

All i do while the chicken broth is coming to a boil is to suate the garlic scapes in a fry pan and I like to brown the kabasa as well, I add the pasta to the broth and let that come back to a boil, then add the scapes and meat, let it come back to a boil and add the spinich, let it come back to a boil and cook untill the pasta is done. I serve this with good bread with melted cheese on it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

French Onion Soup
(this is as close to authentic as I have ever tastedâ¦. WONDERFUL.
Actually better than the onion soup with a fly in it that I had in Paris.  )

4 onions, sliced
6 Tbsp butter
2 cloves garlic (crushed)
1 Â½ Tbsp pepper
1 Tbsp dry mustard
3 Tbsp flour
4 beef bouillon cubes
2 chicken bouillon cubes
3 Â¾ cups water
1 cup dry sherry
2 cups beer
dash of nutmeg
2 Tbsp Kitchen Bouquet
2 Tbsp Worcestershire Sauce
1 bay leaf
sliced Mozzarella cheese
toasted sliced French bread

SautÃ© onions in butter until soft and starting to brown. Add garlic, cover, and simmer 20 minutes. Mix mustard and pepper and add to mixture. Sprinkle in flour and stir to mix thoroughly. Dissolve bouillon cubes in water and add to onions, add sherry and beer. Add remaining ingredients, cover, and simmer for 90 minutes. (I shorten this time when necessary.) 

Ladle into ovenproof bowls, float a slice of toasted French bread in the soup, lay a slice of mozzarella cheese on top of the bread. Broil until cheese is melted. Serve HOT.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

There are two types of clam chowder, the one most are familiar is Boston or New England which is the white and there are many recipes for it, the other is rarely seen any more and is called Manhattan Clam Chowder and is red.

When I was a child many restaurants served both but I guess the red fell out of favor.

I personally prefer Manhattan Clam Chowder and after searching on the net for recipes and trying many of them, this is by far the best one I have ever had.

Manhattan Clam Chowder

5 bacon slices, diced
2-1/2 cups diced onions
1-1/2 cup diced carrots
1 cup diced celery
2 Tablespoons chopped parsley
5 cups water
2 cups diced potatoes
3 dozen clams, shucked with liquid reserved
or..
1 large can (~3 pounds) chopped clams, drained liquid reserved
1-28 ounce can tomatoes (stewed)
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon thyme
1 bay leaf
1/4 teaspoon pepper

in a 5 quart dutch oven, over medium heat, fry bacon until almost crisp;
push to side of pan.

Add onions and cook until tender, about 10 minutes.

Add carrots, celery, parsley and cook 5 minutes.

Add water, potatoes, clam liquid, bay leaf, salt, thyme, and pepper.

Heat to boiling. Reduce head to low and simmer 20 minutes, stirring often

Add clams and simmer 5 more minutes.

Makes 8 servings or 14 cups.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Soup for One

1 large potato, peeled and diced
1/4 cup diced onion
1 large celery stalk with green tops, finely chopped
1 medium carrot, peeled and diced
1/4 cup fresh, canned or frozen green beans, if desired
1 tablespoon chicken soup base*
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup diced kielbassi, optional
1 hot dog, sliced; optional
1 tablespoon butter, optional
1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram, optional

Place prepared vegetables into medium pot. Add water no deeper  than 1/2" over the vegetables. Add chicken soup base*. Bring to boil, lower heat and boil gently for 15-20 minutes, until vegetables are tender. Add kielbassi or hot dog, if desired. Boil very gently until meat is heated through. Taste for seasoning. Add 1 tablespoon butter, if desired.

*do not use chicken bullion cubes or granuals. they are much too salty and will not produce the flavor chicken soup base does.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Mulligatawny *


1 Tablespoon butter or margarine
1 cup each: chopped celery, chopped carrots, and chopped onions
1 clove garlic, minced
4 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves, cut into 1-inch cubes
2 teaspoon curry powder
1 teaspoon chili powder
Â½ teaspoon ground cumin
3 whole cloves (or about an 1/8 teaspoon ground cloves)
6 cups chicken broth
1 can (14 Â½ oz.) diced tomatoes, drained
Â½ cup uncooked long grain white rice
1 teaspoon salt
Â½ teaspoon black pepper
2 cups peeled, cored and cied Granny Smith apples
Â¼ cup chopped fresh parsley
Â¾ cup sour cream
1 Tablespoon lemon juice

Melt butter in a large soup pot over medium heat. Add celery, carrots, onions, and garlic. Cook and stir for 3-4 minutes, until vegetables begin to soften.

Add chicken. Cook until chicken is no longer pink. Add curry powder, chili powder, cumin, and cloves. Cook and stir for 2 more minutes. Add broth, tomatoes, rice, salt, and pepper. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low. Cover and simmer for 15 minutes.

Add apples and parsley. Simmer for 10 more minutes. Remove from heat. Stir in sour cream and lemon juice. Serve hot. Makes 8 servings.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Butternut Squash Soup*


2 medium sized butternut squash
2 qt. (4 c.) chicken stock or broth (approx.)
1 c. heavy cream
4 oz. butter, melted
Â½ white onion, diced
kosher salt and white pepper to taste 

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Peel entire squash and de-seed the lower end. Cut into approx. 1-inch chunks and toss with half the melted butter and a sprinkling of kosher salt and pepper over the squash. Place on baking pan and roast in the oven for 15-20 minutes or until squash is soft. While the squash is roasting, in a stockpot, sweat (cook until translucent) the onions in the remaining butter. Over medium heat, add the squash to the onions and enough chicken stock to cover the squash completely. Cook for 10 minutes. 
If you have a submersion or hand blender: (easier)
Blend in the stockpot until smooth. Add cream, let simmer. Add extra salt and white pepper if desired. 
If you an upright blender: (more difficult, produces smoother soup; you may need to do this in two batches)
Place half of the mixture in the blender. . Put the lid on but remove the cap in the lid. Cover with a kitchen towel (this allows the steam to escape). Pulse a few times then blend on high for around 2 minutes or until smooth. Finish the rest of what is left. Transfer back to stockpot and stir in cream. Let simmer and add any extra salt and white pepper if desired. Yields: 8-10 servings.

Note: Once you have pureed the soup and place back on the stove for reheating with cream you must be careful not to burn the bottom.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Country Cheddar Soup*

2 Tablespoon Butter or margarine
Â½ cup chopped carrot
Â½ cup chopped onion
Â½ cup chopped green sweet pepper
Â½ cup chopped celery
5 Tablespoon all-purpose flour
4 cups chicken broth
3 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese (12 oz.)
1 (12 oz.) can evaporated milk
Freshly ground pepper
Bottled hot sauce (optional)

In a large saucepan, melt butter. Add carrot, onion, green pepper, and celery. Cook and stir over medium-low heat until the vegetables are tender. Sprinkle the vegetables with flour, adding it 1 Tablespoon at a time, stirring until the flour is blended in.

Add the chicken broth to the saucepan. Cook and stir over medium heat until the mixture comes to a boil. Reduce the heat; add the shredded cheese, stirring with a large whisk until the cheese is melted. Slowly add the evaporated milk, stirring until the mixture is well blended and heated through.

Add enough freshly ground pepper to taste. If desires, add several drops of bottled hot sauce. Makes about 6-8 servings.


----------



## rannie (Jan 6, 2005)

*cream of chicken potatoe soup*

1-chicken (cut up)
5-chicken bouillion cubes
1-med onion chopped
1-bell pepper chopped
1-hot pepper chopped (optional)
3-cloves of garlic chopped
8/10- med potatoes pelled and diced
1- cup flour
1/2- cup oil

salt; pepper to taste

boil chicken and bouillion cubes in large stock pot 30-45 minutes; pull chicken out of water to cool; keep water for stock, while chicken is cooling add vegtables and seasoning to water cook on med heat; debone chicken and dice add to vegtables bring heat up to boil; 
while chicken and vegtables are cooking
mix in micro bowl (with handle) flour and oil stir til mixed cook on high in micro 2 minutes stir micro 2 minutes stir micro 1 minute stir ; slowly add flour mixture to soup stock, stirring while adding; remember this is extremely hot. lower heat to simmer about 20 minutes stirring often. If you want it really creamy you can put through food processor (puree) before adding flour mixture. this is a real hearty winter soup.

happy eating rannie


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

I'm not sure if this is the place to post this., I use it in so many recipes.

Dry Onion Soup Mix
4 tsp. beef bouillon
8 tsp. dry minced onions (or onion flakes)
1 tsp. onion powder
1/4 tsp. seasoned salt

Mix and use like you would for any recipe using Lipton instant onion soup mix.
Makes one envelope sized batch.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Corn Chowder

6 slices of bacon 
1 small yellow onion chopped
3 green onions, chopped (green part too)
2 celery stalks, chopped fine
2 TBs flour*
4 cups of milk
1 can cream style corn
2 cups of frozen corn (thawed) OR use fresh cut corn
2 cups cubed cooked potatoes (you can use canned)
salt and pepper to taste

Cook the bacon in a stock pot until crisp, remove from pan.
Cook onion and celery in bacon drippings until wilted.
Add flour stir and cook over low heat for two or three minutes.
Add milk, continue to stir and cook over low heat, Add the onion, celery, corn, cream of corn and cooked potatoes.
Chowder will thicken while heating on low.

Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Crumble bacon over top, or crumble bacon over individual servings.
Also looks nice with fresh chopped parsley sprinkled on top.

*For thicker chowder add three TBs of flour instead of 2.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Green bean and steak soup

4 slices bacon, cut into 1/2 inch pieces
2 pounds lean boneless beef sirloin, trimmed of fat and cut into 1 1/2 inch pieces
1 pound green beans, trimmed and cut into 1 inch lengths
2 medium yellow onions, chopped (2 cups)
3 medium plum tomatoes, chopped (1 cup)
2 medium celery ribs, thinly sliced (1 cup)
3 large garlic cloves, minced
6 cups beef stock
1 large bay leaf
1/2 teaspoon dried dill weed
2 cups hot cooked rice
Chopped fresh parsley for garnish

1. In a large skillet over medium heat, cook bacon until lightly browned. Using a slotted spoon, transfer bacon into 5 quart or larger crockery slow cooker. Discard all but 1 tablespoon of the drippings. Add steak to skillet and brown on all sides, about 10 minutes.
2. Transfer steak to slow-cooker and mix with bacon. Top with green beans, onions, tomatoes, celery and garlic. Add stock, bay leaf and dill. Do not stir. Cover and cook on Low for 8 to 10 hours on low or High for 4 to 5 hours.
3. To serve, stir soup and ladle into wide, shallow soup bowls. Discard bay leaf. Spoon 1/3 cup cooked rice into the middle of each serving. Sprinkle with parsley and serve.

If using a 3 1/2 or 4 quart slow-cooker, prepare half the recipe.

Per serving: 453 calories, 45 g protein, 16 g total fat (5.9 g saturated), 31 g carbohydrates, 240 mg sodium, 108 mg cholesterol, 4g dietary fiber.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Home-style Cup-A-Soup

1 Cup Powdered Milk 
2-1/2 Teaspoon Powdered Chicken Stock 
2 Tablespoons Potato Starch or Cornflour 
1 Teaspoon Onion Flakes 
1/2 Teaspoon Basil 
1/2 Teaspoon Thyme 
1/4 Teaspoon Black Pepper 
2 Teaspoon Salt 
2 Teaspoon Sugar 

Put all ingredients together in a re-sealable container and shake well. 
Use Two To Three Tablespoons to one Cup of hot water and stir well.


----------



## Peg (Jun 18, 2002)

Easy cassoulet and lower in fat!

*Cassoulet Junior * 

14 ounce lean smoked turkey sausage, sliced
1 can diced tomatoes
1 teaspoon beef bouillon
2 cups water
1 can cannellini beans, rinsed and drained
1 can pinto beans, rinsed and drained
2 tablespoons seasoned bread crumbs

1. Put everything but the bread crumbs in a slow cooker or a big pot on high and simmer for 1/2 hour.
2. Add the bread crumbs and simmer for another 10 minutes.

Peg
http://cookinkids.com


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

:angel: Minestrone soup :angel: 

1 tbsp olive oil
1 onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped 
2 lean bacon rashers, chopped (ham)
2 carrots, grated 
2 celery stalks, finely chopped
2 zucchini, grated
A savoy cabbage, finely shredded
400g can Roma tomatoes 
1L rich beef stock
3 cups water
1 cup macaroni pasta, uncooked or a handful of spaghetti, broken into 8cm lengths 
400g can butter beans, drained and rinsed
80g green beans, sliced 
Salt and pepper. 
For seasoning Parmesan cheese, freshly grated 
Crusty Italian bread

How
1 Heat the olive oil in a large heavy-based pan. Add the onion, garlic and bacon. Stir to combine. Cook over a low heat for 3-4 minutes. Add the carrot, celery, zucchini and cabbage. Stir to combine. Cover pan and cook for 4-5 minutes.
2 Add the can of tomatoes, stock and water. Stir to combine. Bring slowly to the boil, then reduce heat and simmer covered for 35 minutes. Add the macaroni or broken spaghetti and cook until just tender. Add the butter beans and green beans. Season with salt and pepper, and cook for 4-5 minutes. 
3 Serve the soup with grated Parmesan and crusty bread.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

We love this, makes a complete meal when you add a can of chicken or some cooked hamburger. I like the chicken best in this...a very good meal to make from "prep" items, too.
I don't even bother with the toppings, and it's still delish!


Refried Bean Soup

An excellent hearty, meatless soup. You won't believe that a soup this easy can taste this good. The Rotel tomatoes (tomatoes with green chilies) provide the perfect seasonings, so don't substitute plain tomatoes for them

Adapted from Southern Living.

1 small onion -- chopped
2 cloves garlic -- minced
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 can refried beans -- 31 oz
1 can diced tomatoes -- undrained -- 16 oz
1 can Rotel Tomatoes -- undrained -- 10 oz 
1 can chicken broth -- 14 1/2 oz
Garnishes:
crushed tortilla chips
shredded cheese (cheddar or monterey jack)
sour cream

Cook onion and garlic in oil in a Dutch oven over medium high heat, stirring constantly, until tender. Add beans, both tomatoes and chicken broth, stirring until smooth. Be sure to mash the lumps of refried beans until completely dissolved. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer 15 minutes.

Ladle soup into individual soup bowls; top with crushed tortilla chips, cheese, and sour cream. Serve immediately.

Yield: 4 hearty servings.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

*#1 is from Best of Country Soups*

1 1/4 cups sliced fresh mushrooms
1/2 c. finely chopped onion
1 t. vegetable oil
2 cups water
1 can (15 ounces) pizza sauce
1 cup chopped pepperoni
1 cup chopped fresh tomatoes
1/2 cup cooked Italian sausage
1/4 teaspoon Italian seasoning
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
Shredded mozzerlla cheese

In a large saucepan, saute mushrooms and onions in oil for 2-3 minutes or until tender. Add water, pizza sauce, pepperoni, tomatoes, sausage and Italian seasoning. Bring to a boil over medium heat. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Before serving, stir in Parmesan cheese. Garnish with mozzarella cheese. Yield: 4 servings.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

*#2 is from Taste of Home's Big Book of Soup*

1 pound ground beef
2 cans (26 ounces each) condensed tomato soup, undiluted
6 1/2 cups water
1 jar (28 ounces) spaghetti sauce
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning
2 cups (8 ounces) shredded cheddar cheese
Additional shredded cheddar cheese, optional

In a soup kettle or Dutch oven, cook beef over medium heat until no longer pink; drain. Add the soup, water, spaghetti sauce and Italian seasoning; bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, for 15 minutes.

Add cheese; cook and stir until melted. Garnish with addtional cheese if desired. Yield: 16 servings (4 quarts).


----------



## janeren (Sep 14, 2007)

Papaw's Potato Soup

Very Easy!!!

Boil whole potatoes (unpeeled) as many as you like, the more you use the more soup you'll make
Brown 1-2 lbs ground sausage (papaw liked Hot sausage)
you can either peel potatoes or leave skin on (I have done both)
Put them in a slow cooker whole and mash slightly with a hand masher. 
Add sausage and stir together
then add enough milk to make soupy (you can use some water so you don't have to use as much milk)
heat in slowcooker on low for couple hours and stir occasionally to keep from scorching 
Serve with French Bread


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

Potato Sausage Soup

6 to 8 Yukon gold potatoes (or 4 large baking potatoes, like russets), peeled and diced into 1-inch pieces 
4 cups chicken stock 
2 pounds hot sausage, out of the casing 
1 1/2 cups diced onion 
1 3/4 cups finely diced celery 
4 ounces butter 
1 quart heavy whipping cream 
3 or 4 tablespoons balsamic vinegar (white or dark) 
1 tablespoon vanilla 
4 tablespoons finely chopped flat-leaf parsley 
Salt and pepper, to taste 
To a large stock pot, add potatoes and chicken stock. Bring to a simmer and cook until potatoes are fork tender, about 20 minutes. 
To a saute pan over medium heat, add sausage and chopped onion in pan and saute until completely cooked. Drain sausage mixture, add celery, and saute a few additional minutes. Add sausage mixture to stockpot with butter. Add cream and extra broth if needed. Add vinegar, vanilla, and parsley at end of cooking. Season, to taste, with salt and pepper.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

Potato Cheese Soup (from WW cookbook)

10 oz all purpose potatoes, peeled & cut into 1â cubes
1 cup chopped broccoli
Â¼ cup chopped celery
Â½ cup chopped onion
1 TBL fresh parsley, chopped
1 packet low sodium instant chicken broth mix
Dash freshly ground black pepper
1 Â½ cups low fat milk (1%)
2 TBL all purpose flour
4 Â½ oz pasteurized process cheese spread
1 oz diced cooked ham

In large saucepan, combine potatoes, broccoli, celery, carrot, onion, parsley broth mix, pepper and 1 cup water. Bring to boil; reduce heat to low; cover and simmer until potatoes are tender, about 20 ,minutes.

NOTE: I use baked potatoes, and 1 cup canned chicken broth (or homemade) and skip the chicken broth mix.

In small bowl, whisk milk and flour together, slowly pour into vegetable mixture, stirring constantly. Cook over med-high heat, stirring occasionally, until slightly thickened, about 5 minutes. Add cheese spread and ham; cook, stirring occasionally, until cheese melts, about 3 minutes. 

NOTE: I use shredded cheddar cheese

Makes 4 1 Â½ cup servings


----------



## kellymy (Feb 3, 2007)

Our favorite for Thanksgiving Leftovers. We often use egg noodles instead of rice.
From "Good Eats", Alton Brown - Food Network

Bird to the Last Drop (Turkey Soup)

2 quarts vegetable stock
1 turkey carcass
1 (10-ounce) box frozen mixed vegetables
1/2 cup rice
2 cups cooked turkey, cubed
1 teaspoon Old Bay seasoning
2 teaspoons dried thyme
Salt and pepper, to taste

Combine the vegetable stock and the turkey carcass in a large soup pot over low heat and bring to a simmer. Cover and simmer for 1 hour. 

Add the remaining ingredients to the stock. Cover and simmer for an additional 20 minutes. 

Remove the bones before serving.

Yield: 6 servings
Prep Time: 1 hour 45 minutes
Cook Time: 5 minutes


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

BLT Soup

Yes, this is fattening, but I don't care, we love it!  This is a varietion that I made up from a Racheal Ray show. I make it all the time now.


Ingredients:

Several pounds of bacon, depending on how much soup you want.....one pound in enough for a small pot.

any type of greens that you like....I use Mustard, but collard, mixed, turnip or even spinich is fine (this is the "Lettuce" of the soup)

fresh or canned tomatos...rotel will add an extra kick, and that's what I use

salt and pepper, garlic powder, season salt or what ever you like for seasonings.

any kind of dried pasta.....I use bow ties (this is the bread for our BLT)

homemade or canned chicken or beef stock.


Cut up bacon into about 2 inch pieces and fry in a skillet, if you don't want the bacon drippings in the soup. I'm Texan, so I like any fat drippings you give me, so I fry it in the pan I am making the soup in. Fry until it's about done but not totally crispy. Drain the fat or reserve some for soup.

Add beef stock until about 3/4 of the way up the soup pot. Add bacon, seasonings, greens (alot, remember they will boil down) tomatoes and a jalapeno if you want. Simmer until greens are tender. Bring up to a boil again and add pasta until they are done. Serve....and enjoy! If you want it thicker, you can add tomato paste or corn starch.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Cheese Soup

Ingredients

4 tablespoons butter 
1 tablespoon grated onion 
4 tablespoons flour 
4 cups chicken broth
2 cans water 
2 cups scalded milk
2 cups grated Cheddar cheese 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper



Preparation

Melt the butter in a saucepan; add the onion and sautÃ© for 5 minutes. 
Add the flour and stir until smooth. Gradually add the chicken broth, 
stirring constantly until it reaches the boiling point. Add the milk,
cheese, salt, and pepper. Mix well. Cook over low heat until the 
cheese is thoroughly melted and the soup has simmered. Stir 
occasionally and add any additional seasonings to your own 
preference.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Patâs Kale Soup

1 Bunch of kale

1 onion, chopped

6 large potatoes

2- 49 oz cans Chicken broth 

8 straight links polish Sausage...Kielbasa, sliced in half lengthwise, and then each piece sliced into coins

1 can great northern white beans

2 hand fulls small shell macaroni

2 handfulls ditalini pasta

2 tbls chicken soup base (powdered)

2 teaspoons ham soup base (powdered)

Simmer until all done, or put into crockpot (not for all day!)

Serve with cornbread


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I found this in a Williams Sonoma catalog and it's really good, easy to make and pretty quick. Not recommended for weight loss but really good on a cold night with a loaf of french bread.  

Cheddar-Cauliflower Soup

This warming winter soup comes together quickly, making it perfect for a nutritious weeknight meal. Add a tossed green salad and dinner is served. 


Ingredients:
2 Tbs. olive oil 
1 yellow onion, diced 
1 head cauliflower, about 2 1/2 lb., cut into
florets 
5 cups low-sodium chicken broth 
2 cups heavy cream 
2 tsp. kosher salt, plus more, to taste 
Freshly ground pepper, to taste 
8 oz. white cheddar cheese, shredded 
Toasted crusty bread for serving 

Directions:
In a large Dutch oven over medium-high heat, warm the olive oil. Add the onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until tender, 5 to 7 minutes. Add the cauliflower and cook, stirring occasionally, until light golden brown, about 5 minutes. Add the broth, cream, the 2 tsp. salt and pepper and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to low and simmer until the cauliflower is easily pierced with a fork, about 10 minutes. 

Using an immersion blender, blend the soup to a fine puree, 3 to 5 minutes. Add the cheese and stir until melted and well combined with the soup. Adjust the seasonings with salt and pepper. 

Ladle the soup into individual bowls and serve immediately with toasted bread. Serves 6 to 8. 

Williams-Sonoma Kitchen.

I usually make it with 2 heads of cauliflower and add some thinly sliced potatoes (2) to thicken it a little more. If you do too, make sure you use more broth. I use 2 (32 oz) boxes of Swanson's low sodium chicken broth. If you don't have an immersion blender, a regular blender works just as well.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Chicken Tortilla Soup

(this was in the Sunday paper)

Saute, about 4 minutes:
2 T olive oil
2 med-lg onions, med dice

Add & saute for another minute:
4 tsp chili powder
2 tsp oregano
4 lg cloves garlic, minced

Add:
1 quart chicken broth
16 oz frozen corn
4 c cooked shredded chicken
2-28 oz cans tomatoes (crushed or diced)
2-15.5 oz cans black beans
2-4 oz cans chiles, chopped

Simmer 20 minutes.

Add 1/2 c chopped fresh cilantro (I skipped this)
&
Serve with tortilla chips (oyster crackers good, too)

Makes 4 quarts, serves 10


----------



## jdcollis (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's a recipe that's become a family favorite. It is a great way to take care of the turkey left overs from Thanksgiving and Christmas. This will feed my family of eight with leftovers, and that's after feeding my two oldest sons with their hollow legs! :shrug: So you might want to size it down for fewer servings.  

Turkey Broccoli Chowder

Ingredients:
2 cups celery, finely chopped
2 cups Broccoli
1 cup chopped onion
2 tablespoons margarine
4 cups turkey stock
4 cups water
5 cups potatoes, (half-inch cubes)
2 teaspoons sea salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
2 dashes cayenne pepper
4 cups cooked turkey cut into half-inch cubes
4 cups cold half & half
1/2 cup cornstarch

In large saucepan over medium heat, saute celery, broccoli, and onions in margarine 2 to 3 minutes until vegetables are tender crisp. Add broth, potatoes, salt, pepper and cayenne pepper.

Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low. Cover and simmer 8 to 10 minutes until potatoes are tender. Stir in turkey. In medium bowl gradually add half & half to cornstarch. Stir mixture into soup.
Increase heat to medium and cook for 8 to 10 minutes, until mixture thickens.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I made last night one of my favotite soups for cold weather. It is also low in sodium and has barely any calories. I'll eat on the pot all week.

Three small cans (soup can sized) of tomatos, doesn't matter if diced, stewed or whole.
One head of cabbage chopped so the pieces will fit on a spoon.
One quart of beef broth. (vegetarian boullion can be substituted)
two cans each of cut green beans, whole kernal corn and one can of sliced carrots. Include all the juice from your cans into the soup.

Cook the cabbage, tomatos and beef broth until it comes to a boil. Add all your other canned ingredients, bring to a boil again, turn off the heat and cover. In a few hours all the flavors will marry, the cabbage will be soft.You now have a low calorie, high nutrition soup that is filling and delicious at the same time. This also gives you an opportunity to use some of your older stock canned goods we all have stored away. This cabbage soup is a favorite in my house every winter.

Ohio Rusty ><>
Psalms 27:1-3/Psalms 91:9-11 (AMP)


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Crockpot Bean with ham soup.

INGREDIENTS
1 pound dried great northern beans, soaked overnight and rinsed.
1/2 pound or more cooked smoked ham, chopped 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1 tablespoon dried parsley 
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 can of chicken broth

DIRECTIONS
Combine all listed ingredients in a slow cooker. Pour enough water into the slow cooker to cover the mixture by about 2 inches. Set slow cooker to Low; simmer at least 8 hours.


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

A wonderful comfort soup! Creamy, but dairy free, so great if you're sick!

Avgolemono:
7 1/2 c. Chicken Stock (We've used canned, fresh made, or even bouillon)
1/2 c. orzo pasta (it looks like rice- you can also substitute broken spaghetti)
3 eggs
juice of 1 large lemon (I usually add 1/4c. lemon juice from a bottle)
1 TBSP cold water

Boil the stock in a large pan, and cook pasta for 5 min, or according to package directions.

When the pasta is almost done, we usually add some pre-cooked chicken pieces too, to make it a heartier meal. I've used chunks of boneless-skinless breasts, a can of chicken meat, or pieces picked from another night's roasted chicken. I usually toss the chicken in when the pasta is just about done- just to heat up the chix.

In a bowl, beat the eggs until frothy, and add lemon juice, and a tablespoon of cold water. When pasta is done, remove the pan from heat, and slowly stir in a couple of spoonfuls of the hot broth into the egg mixture. (This is to warm the eggs, and prevent them from curdling). Slowly stir the egg mixture into the broth and pasta, and stir. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

Patience is the key when mixing the broth into the egg mixture... if you take your time, and let it cool just a bit, the soup will have a wonderful, creamy texture. If you rush, it'll still taste great, but it will be more like egg-drop soup.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Corn & lentil chowder ,
By Mick Blake

400g {14 Ounces} fresh or canned corn kennels 

400gm {14 Ounces} lentils canned of freshly boiled, or{Chickpeas , haricot bean, or Lima [butter] beans}
1pint{600ml} chicken or veggie stock 
1/2pint{300ml} cream, 
1 small onion finely chopped, 
1 table spoon butter, 
1 or 2 bay leaves, 
1 clove of garlic 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper & salt, 
pinch of Chilli, 
1 table spoon corn flour, 

Now firstly fry onions in butter until just clear{donot brown or burn onions this will make chowder go bitter} now add bay leaves, garlic, salt black pepper & chilli cook for 1 minute for the heat,

Now add Corn & lentils{beans} stir in with onion mix for 2 to 3 minutes over heat

Now add stock bring to boil, 

then simmer for five minutes add cream 

Bring back to boil

mix corn flour with a little water into a runny paste 

take chowder of the heat stir in corn flour to thicken return to heat for minute or two to cook off flour taste, and serve,

my kids love this with a slices of cripy fried liver on top with steamed rice and a runny egg on the rice

hope this helps,


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

*Chicken Tortilla Soup*
2 Quarts homemade chicken broth (better than bought)
2 large cans of whole tomatoes (break up into pieces)
Shredded chicken (I use three breasts)
3 Tab. minced garlic
diced red, green, and/or yellow peppers (I use dried)
1 can Chilpotle Peppers 7.5 ounces (blended or chopped fine) in adobo sauce
Jalepeno peppers (as many as you like) I use 2 whole and garnish with more.
chopped fine
Mix together and let simmer. I serve with Jalepeno peppers, corn chips, and shredded cheddar cheese. I don't know why but the chicken broth with tomatoes taste so good. I could eat this three times a day forever. I order this where ever I go and have combined the best combinations of ingredients of all of them. I find that buying chicken and turkey pieces on sale and making my own broth is cheaper than buying canned broth and so much better! I just bag it and throw in the freezer.


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

You guys might have already tried this . This is what my baby sister calls it. It is easy to fix and it really is not that bad tasting, especialy with a skillet of corn bread . You brown a pound of hamber meat 1/2 sausage . I put in a med onion while browning chopped or diced. I have a large crock potso I put the setting on high and start adding the ingredients 1 can rotell mild 1 can diced stewed tomato's 14.5 oz 2 can's of shoe peg corn 2 can of black bean's. Stir this up add 2 packages of Ranch Salad Dressing & Seasoning Mix 1.0 oz be sure its the salad dressing mix ! 1 package of Taco mix . Stirring to make sure all is mixed well . Start out on a high setting then reduce to low and let it stay there all day stirring ever now and then . At supper time it should be good to go . Break a piece of corn bread and crumple it up in a bowl . Over this you take a large spoon and cover the corn bread with Taco soup. Let it cool down as not to burn your lips and have at it . Man if this don't make you slap your mama down nothing will ?


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Another Taco Soup

something really quick that my family enjoys is taco soup.
1 lb ground beef browned w/ one chopped onion. Drain well. Stir in one package of taco seasoning. Add all of the following without draining.

1 can of whole kernal corn
1 can of red beans
1 can of diced tomatoes
1 can of tomato sauce.

Heat through. Serve w/ shredded chedder cheese, tortilla chips and sour cream.

One can add green onions, green peppers or any "taco topping" at this point. I like green peppers myself.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Basic bulk soup mix

5 cups (2 pound) dry lentils
2-1/2 cups (1 pound) dry green split peas
2-1/2 cups (1 pound) dry yellow split peas
5 cups (1-2/3 pounds) alphabet pasta (or any tiny, shaped pasta)
2-1/2 cups long-grain rice
2 cups dried minced onion
Combine all ingredients well. Store mix in an airtight container in a cool, dry place. To make soup, use 1 cup mix to 12 cups broth, water, or tomato juice. Add vegetable/s of your choice as well as barley, if desired. Any finely chopped or diced meat can be added as well. Season to taste.
You can add any dried vegetable to this mix too. I add dried carrots to mine when I mix it up for storage.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Canadian Pea Soup

8 c water
1 1/2 c chopped onion
3/4 c yellow split peas
1 1/2 c diced carrots
1 1/2 c chopped celery
1/4 c chopped fresh dill
3 T pearl barley
3/4 oz vegetable or chicken bouillon cubes (optional)
1/4 tsp pepper

In 4qt saucepan, bring the water to a boil over high heat. Add the onion and split peas, and return to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer, covered, 1 hour.

Add the carrots, celery, dill, barley, bouillon and pepper. Simmer, uncovered, 1 hour longer or until the peas have dissolved.

* The recipe states 8-10 servings. Not sure who they were serving but I double this recipe.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I make this a lot during the work week -easy!

5 lb bag potatoes, peeled
4-6 pre-packaged keilbasa
3 medium onions
Beef boulion to taste
1 clove garlic
salt & pepper to taste

Wash potatoes, set 3 aside. Cut the rest of the potatoes into chunks, cover with water in large pot. Slice onions & add to pot. Slice keilbasa into 1/4 inch discs. Add to pot of water. Add water to about 1 inch above keilbasa & potatoes. Bring to boil, boil for 5 mintues, reduce heat to medium. Cube the remaining 3 potatoes, about 1/4 inch pieces (these will cook faster & fall apart, making a thick broth). Slice the garlic clove and add to the pot. Add boullion. Stir. 

Bring to boil, cook for 10-15 minutes, adding water if needed. Stir often. Do not overcook or the potatoes will literally fall apart. Serve with bread.

The measurements are not exact, I just make it by eye. This makes enough for 5-7 adults. If your family likes keilbasa, add an extra package or two or there won't be any left towards the end of the pot.

Variations: add sliced cabbage or spinach during cooking time. 1/8 teaspoon of backing soda will cut down on the gas from the cabbage.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

A couple weeks ago, we were visiting my husband's Mom, Uncle and Aunt in Washington State. We made this one of the night's we were there. So Good!!
From my husband Craigâs Aunt Susie
Cookbook Source: Easy Dinners Soups & Stews by Carrie Holcomb, hc 2005, isbn 0760769559 (Previously published as Grand Avenue Books â Easy Soups & Stews)



White Bean Soup with Sausage and Kale

12 oz cooked Italian sausage, cut into Â¼-3/8-inch slices
1 med onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 T oil
2 15-oz cans cannellini beans, rinsed and drained (or black beans or 1 of each)
2 14 Â½-oz cans chicken broth
1 cup tomatoes, chopped
Â½ tsp dried marjoram
7 Â½ cups kale, rinsed, chopped (or spinach)
pepper

In large pot, cook onion and garlic in hot oil about 5 minutes or until onion is tender. Stir in beans, broth, tomatoes and marjoram. Bring to boil, reduce heat. Simmer covered for 15 minutes.

Stir in sausage and kale/spinach. Simmer 5 minutes until greens are tender. 
Season with pepper if needed.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

this recipe came from a cookbook a Mennonite friend gave me. very good.


Chipotle Tortilla Soup

1 sm onion
2 cloves garlic
3 T butter
2 Â½ T flour
1 c milk
1 c grated cheddar cheese
3 oz cream cheese, chunked
2 c chicken broth
1 can black beans
1 can stewed tomatoes (or equivalent fresh tomatoes)
1 c fresh frozen corn
2 (+) T ground paste of Chipotle and adobe sauce*
1 tsp chili powder
Â½ tsp salt
1/2 tsp cumin
Â¼ tsp garlic powder
1 Â½ c cooked and cubed chicken

Â¼ cup chopped cilantro
lime
sour cream
avocado

Saute onion and garlic in butter. Add flour and milk. 
When sauce is very hot, stir in cheese and cream cheese. 
After cheese is melted, add remaining ingredients. 
When serving, stir in cilantro. Top with sour cream and avocado slices.
Serve with lime and seasoned tortilla chips. 



Seasoned Tortilla Chips
Brush corn tortillas on both sides with oil. 
Sprinkle one side with Fiesta fajita seasoning and a sparing dash of cayenne pepper. Cut into thin strips. 
Bake at 350 for 20-30 minutes or until crispy, but not too brown. 

*recipe note: put the whole can of chipotleâs and adobe sauce in the blender.
The paste keeps in the refrigerator for months, or you can freeze it until your next use. 
I bought a small can at the local Wal-Mart.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

I got this recipe out of Taste of Home magazine a couple years ago - 
I think it was their first year.
Very good and easy.



Hearty Potato Soup

6 medium potatoes, peeled and sliced
2 carrots, chopped
6 celery ribs, chopped
8 cups water
1 onion, chopped
6 tablespoons butter, cubed
6 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1-1/2 cups milk

In a large kettle, cook potatoes, carrots and celery in water until tender, about 20 minutes. 
Drain, reserving liquid and setting vegetables aside. 

Meanwhile, in another pan, saute onion in butter until soft. Stir in flour, salt and pepper;
gradually add milk, stirring constantly until thickened. Gently stir in cooked vegetables.
Add 1 cup or more of reserved cooking liquid until soup is desired consistency. 

Yield: 8-10 servings (about 2-1/2 quarts).


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

adapted from Cookâs Illustrated 3/1999
The recipe may seem complicated, but itâs fairly easy to do and well worth it.
Awesome taste. Mom always tried to get us to eat pea soup, but I never would until I found this recipe.


Ham and Split Pea Soup 


1 ham bone left over from a holiday bone-in ham or
1 bone-in picnic ham (about 2 1/2 pounds) 
4 bay leaves 
1 pound split peas (2 1/2 cups), rinsed and picked through 
1 teaspoon dried thyme 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 medium onion, chopped 
2 medium carrots, chopped 
2 stalks celery, chopped 
1 tablespoon unsalted butter 
2 medium cloves garlic, minced 
pinch granulated sugar 
5 new potatoes, diced 
Ground black pepper 

1. Bring 3 quarts water, ham and bay leaves to boil. Cover and reduce heat to low and simmer 
until meat is tender and pulls away from the bone, approx 2 - 2 Â¾ hours.
2. Take ham out of water and set aside to cool. Add split peas and thyme to water and simmer 
until peas are tender but not dissolved, about 45 minutes.
3. Meanwhile, when ham is cool enough, shred meat and set aside. Give rind and bone to the dogs.
4. While peas are simmering, heat oil in large skillet over high heat until shimmering. 
Add onions, carrots, and celery. Saute, stirring frequently, until most of the liquid evaporates and 
vegetables begin to brown, 5-6 minutes. Reduce heat to medium-low. Add butter, garlic, and sugar. 
Cook vegetables, stirring frequently, until deeply browned, 30-35 minutes; set aside.
5. When peas are tender, add potatoes and shredded ham to soup; simmer until potatoes are tender 
and peas dissolve and thicken soup; about 20 minutes more. Add vegetables. Season with ground black pepper.
6. The finished soup will thicken as it stands but can be thinned with water when reheated.

Optional: Minced red onion and splash of balsamic vinegar can be added when serving soup.

Serves 6


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh Man!
Cause you either don't have time to make dinner or someone made it for you!
Hearty and easy even kids can make this. Try it on your next camping trip!
cooking time 10 minutes
serves six easily


2 kilbosa
2 cans green beans, drained, or 1 pound fresh (cleaned and in small pieces) or frozen
1 can corn, drained, or pkg, frozen
1 tbsp. beef boullion and 1 1/2 cups water ( mix water and boullion, or 1 can beef broth
1 1/2 cups minute rice
1tbsp. butter or margerine (optional)
season to your liking after cooking

cut kilbosa into slices, pieces or chunks ( whatever you prefer)
Open cans of veggies and drian, measure out rice
heat skillet and add butter, add kilbosa and brown
when kilbosa is browned to your liking, add green beans and corn, heat ( blacken if you like)
add liquid, bring to a boil
add rice and stir, turn heat to low and cover
ready in 5min. ( if using minute rice) 

If using long grain or brown rice, increase liquid (as per pkg.) and cooking time to 20 min.
you can easily adjust this to your families likes and dislikes, add carrots, use hot dogs, eleminate rice, etc.


----------



## Brian N.E Ohio (May 11, 2002)

I was asked for this recipe on another forum but I thought I would post it here also. Good food deserves to be shared.


*Pea Soup*
2 lbs. split peas
2 teaspoon salt
1lb. good slab bacon, sliced, not the pre-packaged stuff.
1 or 2 medium onions to taste, diced
1/2 lb. carrots, sliced or grated
water to cover peas by 1 inch.


Soak the peas overnight, drain and rinse. Refill pot with water to cover peas by up to an inch, add salt. 
In a cast iron skillet crisp bacon. Drain, crumble and reserve bacon. Remove some fat from the skillet leaving about 3 tablespoons.
Add diced onion and carrots to the skillet and sweat vegetables until onions are mostly clear. Add to pot containing peas and water. Add bacon and simmer untill peas are soft (an hour or two usually).
Puree mixture until mostly smooth. I use an old manual egg beater that has been handed down in my family but an electric mixer or food processor will work fine.

*Makes 9-10 pints. *
Process pints at 10 lbs pressure for 75 minutes.
Enjoy.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Gazpacho -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/04/gazpacho.html

Italian Wedding Soup -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/03/italian-wedding-soup.html

Garlic and Sage Soup -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/02/garlic-and-sage-soup.html

Egg Drop Soup -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/02/egg-drop-soup.html

Cream of Parsnip and Apple Soup -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/01/cream-of-parsnip-and-apple-soup.html

Never Fail, Never Watch Beef Stew (Crock Pot) - 
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/01/never-fail-never-watch-beef-stew-crock.html


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

OK, so I made some soup today with what I had in the pantry and fridge. I called it Mexican Wedding Soup. Enjoy.

1/2 Pound Ground Sausage or Beef
1 Small Onion
3 Ribs Celery
1 Package of Taco Seasoning

Brown and drain Sausage. Add onion and celery and taco seasoning. Cook down until onion and celery is soft.

4 cups chicken or turkey stock
1/4 head of Cabbage (cut/shredded)
2 Cups frozen mixed veggies
1 can black beans.

Add remaining ingredients and cook until heated and cabbage is soft, about 15 minutes. Serve with fresh crusty bread. 

Makes four healthy servings.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

3T margarine/butter
3/4 cup chopped onion
6 cups water
6 chicken bullion cubes (can omit water/bullion cubes and use 6 cups chicken broth) 
8 oz fine noodles (we break up angel hair pasta into about inch long pieces.)
1 tsp salt
2 10 oz boxes frozen broccoli (I buy 1 pkg of fresh broccoli crowns in Aldi and chop finely)
1/8 tsp garlic pwdr
6 cups milk
1 lb Velveeta 

(I have noted on my copy that we like more cheese, salt and garlic)

Heat oil in large saucepan. Add onion and saute over med. heat for 3 minutes. Add water an bullion cubes. Heat to boiling, stirring occasionally until cubes are dissolved. Gradually add noodles and salt so broth continues to boil. Cook uncovered for 3 minutes, stirring. Add broccoli and garlic powder. Cook another 4 minutes. Add milk and cheese and continue cooking until cheese melts, stirring constantly.

To freeze, cool quickly, use frozen soup within one month.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

2 Cans chicken broth
1 chicken bullion cube (I used 3 cups water and 3 cubes in place of the broth/bullion cube)
1 cup chopped carrots
1 cup chopped celery
1/2 medium onion, finely chopped
16 oz egg noodles
2 cups cooked, shredded or diced chicken
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 small can evaporated milk 

Simmer broth, bullion, carrots, celery and onion for 20 minutes. Add noodles, bring to boil and simmer, covered for 10 minutes. Add chicken, soup, and milk. Heat thoroughly and add salt and pepper to taste (I added pepper to the broth mixture in the beginning and no salt).


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

This is from an article on Amish Food in the June 1996 issue of Midwest Living magazine. It is served at Amish Acres in Nappanee, Indiana.

*Savory Bean Soup*

1 lb. dry navy or northern beans
6 c. water
6 c. water (again)
1 1-to-1 1/2 lb. meaty ham bone or smoked hock
1 large onion, chopped (1 cup)
1/2 tsp. seasoned salt
1/2 tsp. celery salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. dried thyme or sage, crushed (optional)

1. Rinse beans. In a covered 4 or 6 qt. stockpot, soak beans in 6 c. water overnight. (Or bring beans to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 2 minutes. Remove from heat, cover and let stand 1 hour.)

2. Drain off water and add 6 cups fresh water and ham bone or hocks. Bring to boil, reduce heat and simmer 1 hour.

3. Remove hame bone or hock. When cool enough to handle, remove meat from bones and coarsely chop the meat. Return meat to pot. Discard bones. Add onion and seasonings.

4. Return to boiling. Reduce heat and simmer 45-60 minutes more or till beans are tender.

Makes 6 main dish servings.

I make this soup in multiples and can it at 10 lbs. pressure for 90 minutes for quarts, 75 minutes for pints.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

*Seafood Chowder*

1 salmon fillet (about 1 Â½ lbs.)
1 orange roughy fillet
seasoning (Old Bay, garlic powder, paprika, parsley, salt, pepperâ¦or whatever you like)
2 T butter

2 potatoes, peeled and diced
1 carrot, peeled and diced 
2 roma tomatoes, diced, seeded
Â½ C onion, diced
Â½ C celery, diced 

Â¼ lb (1 stick) butter
8 T flour
2 C milk
2 (14 oz) cans chicken broth

Sprinkle fish on both sides with seasonings. (I use lots of the Old Bay) Put 1 T butter on top of each fillet and bake at 350 degrees for about Â½ hour or broil for 10 minutes. When done, use a fork to flake the fish apart, discarding any skin or bones. 
Par-boil the potatoes until tender, yet firm. 
Sauteâ the carrots, onions, and celery in the remaining butter. Add 8 T flour and whisk until smooth. Add milk and chicken broth, whisking to combine. Add the potatoes, tomatoes, and fish. Cook until it thickens. 

Serving Suggestion: This is wonderful served in sourdough bread bowls. Take the bread and cut a circle in the top. Hollow out the middle keeping the chunks to serve on the side. Bake the hollowed out bowl in the oven at 350 degrees for about 10 minutes until lightly toasted. Ladle in soup and serve. You could season and toast the bread chunks to bake along with the bread bowls making croutons. 

Serves 4-6 people. 

This is so yummy and elegant. Love it with the sourdough bowls. Perhaps Iâll try it with some dill or thyme next. I think you could add some crabmeat or shrimp too if you wanted, although it doesnât need it. Garnish with a sprig of fresh dill. Everyone loves it! Serve salad on the side. For our family, perhaps hard-crusty rolls would be a good substitute for bread bowls. Bread bowls are almost too large for us. For presentation, you might consider lightly toasting the rolls, filling them with soup, topping with some cheese and broiling for a few seconds to melt the cheese. Perhaps keep them upright in muffin tins.

*Celebration Soup*

1 can of white beans, such as Great Northern, drained with a small amount of liquid reserved
Â½ t salt
Â¼ lb lean bacon, chopped (optional)
1 lb ground beef
1/3 C olive oil
1 onion, chopped
1 large carrot, cut into Â½â dice
1 rib celery, cut into Â½â dice
3 garlic cloves, minced
Â½ lb potatoes, cut into Â½â dice
2 zucchini, scrubbed, cut into Â½â dice
1 (16 oz) can green beans, drained
4 C shredded green cabbage
Â½ lb kale, rinsed, drained, stems discarded and leaves chopped (about 6 C)
1 (28 oz) can tomatoes, chopped
Â½ bag frozen corn	
4 Â½ C chicken broth
fresh grated Parmesan
dry oregano to taste
dry basil to taste

In a large pot, cook the bacon and ground beef until done. Salt and pepper the meat. I also season the meat with some oregano and basil. Remove the meat. To the olive oil, sautÃ© the onion, carrot, celery, garlic, and potato to brown a little. Again, season the vegetables with salt, pepper, oregano, and basil. Add the zucchini, green beans, cabbage, kale, tomatoes, corn, and chicken broth. Take a small handful of the oregano and basil and rub it between your hands as you throw it into the pot. This releases the oils from the herbs. Add the meat back in. Simmer the soup covered for an hour. 
Puree the white beans in a little of the liquid from the can. Add it to the soup. This acts as a thickener. Let cook for about 15 minutes more. Just prior to serving, toss in about Â¼ C fresh Parmesan to the soup. Stir in well. 

This is a very loose recipe. I add whatever vegetables are in season; kohlrabi, turnips, etc. It freezes well, so I generally make a lot at one time and save some for a rainy day. I donât usually use the bacon.

*Lemony Chicken Soup*

1 Â½ lbs chicken breasts
1 stalk celery, chopped
2 small onions, chopped
1 t salt
Â¼ t white pepper
1/8 t dry thyme leaves
3 C water
1 sweet red bell pepper, seeded, sliced in 1â long slivers
2 T butter or margarine
1 T flour
2 T rice, or more to taste
1 C half-and-half
1 egg
1 T lemon juice
parsley, chopped - garnish
lemon slices - garnish

In a large pot combine the chicken, celery, onion, salt, pepper, thyme, and water. Bring to a boil, cover, reduce heat, and simmer 30 minutes. Remove chicken, reserving broth, and cut into bite-sized pieces. 
SautÃ© red pepper in butter until tender, but not brown. Remove peppers and set them aside. To the butter in the pan, add the flour and rice, stirring until bubbly making a roux. Remove from heat. Gradually stir in reserved broth. Cook, stirring, until liquid boils. Cover and simmer until rice is just tender, about 20 minutes. Mix in half-and-half. 
Beat egg and lemon juice together in a small bowl; stir in a little hot broth. Return egg mixture to hot broth. Add in the red pepper and chicken. Cook over medium heat, stirring until hot (do not boil). Salt if needed. Garnish with parsley and lemon slices. 

This soup really is best the first day you make it. As with anything made with cream, it can separate when reheated. Itâs so yummy and velvety! Sometimes I omit the rice step in the above recipe and add already cooked rice toward the end. If I do this, I will usually add more rice than what is called for.


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

I apologize for not having exact measurements. I always just toss things in until it looks right!

Bunch of fish/shellfish parts--heads, tails, skin, bones, shells, etc. You can sometimes get these from the market, or freeze your own until you have a potful. 

Cover with water, add some salt, and simmer covered for 4 hours; strain and reserve liquid.

2 slices bacon or chunk of salt pork
1 large onion, diced
1 cup chopped or grated celery
1 cup chopped or grated carrot

Cut bacon into small slices, fry until crisp to render the fat; remove bacon and set aside. Saute vegies in the fat until translucent. Add the liquid, plenty of fresh pepper, and a large amount of potatoes cut into bite size pieces (no need to peel). Simmer until potatoes are done. Add any cut up fish and/or shellfish; some stores sell small chunks of fish much cheaper than fillets. Add milk, cream, or half and half, about 1 cup per 2-3 cups of water. Also add some frozen corn. Cook very gently just until fish is done. Season well with salt and pepper. Garnish each bowlful with a chunk of butter and a few slices of the crisp bacon. Can be eaten immediately, but for best results, cool to room temperature and refrigerate for 24 hours. It will keep for about three days and gets better each day. Serve with saltines or oyster crackers, a good bread, and salad. Mighty fine on a cold winter day!


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

Russian Mushroom and Potato Soup
Ingredients
â¢	5 tablespoons butter, divided
â¢	2 leeks, chopped
â¢	2 large carrots, sliced
â¢	6 cups chicken broth
â¢	2 teaspoons dried dill weed
â¢	2 teaspoons salt
â¢	1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
â¢	1 bay leaf
â¢	2 pounds potatoes, peeled and diced
â¢	1 pound fresh mushrooms, sliced
â¢	1 cup half-and-half
â¢	1/4 cup all-purpose flour
â¢	fresh dill weed, for garnish (optional)
Directions
1.	Melt 3 tablespoons butter in a large saucepan over medium heat. Mix in leeks and carrots, and cook 5 minutes. Pour in broth. Season with dill, salt, pepper, and bay leaf. Mix in potatoes, cover, and cook 20 minutes, or until potatoes are tender but firm. Remove and discard the bay leaf. 
2.	Melt the remaining butter in a skillet over medium heat, and saute the mushrooms 5 minutes, until lightly browned. Stir into the soup. 
3.	In a small bowl, mix the half-and-half and flour until smooth. Stir into the soup to thicken. Garnish each bowl of soup with fresh dill to serve. 


This came out awesome, especially with italian flavored croutons on it! I took french bread and cut it and sprinkled with EVOO and italian spice. REALLY good. took the idea on the bread from work. Nice topper for soup, tastes better than crackers imo!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Pasta e Fagioli:
*
1/3 c Extra Virgin Olive Oil
2 15 ounce cans of white kidney beans ( Cannellini beans.. I like Bushs best)
2 onions choped*
*4-6 garlic cloves chopped* ( more or less as you like garlic.. (I am an Italian living in cajun country.. I can never get enough garlic flavor..LOL)
*28 ounce can of Italian tomatoes chopped* ( I like Centos)
*6-7 cup s of chicken broth*.. (6 if you like a more thick like a stew and 7 if you like a soup)
*Salt/ Black pepper /red pepper flakes to taste
Bay leaf* ( if you did not use Centos as it comes with the tomatoes)
*Rosemary fresh *1-2 stems
*5 oz Small Elbow macaroni or other pasta shells/ditalini etc
Parmesan and shredded mozzerella*
*Optional: a small bunch of swiss chard, cooked and cut up small*

In a large stock pot, heat olive oil over med heat Sautee onions garlic and add red pepper flakes (just a pinch) After onion and garlic soft, add beans, tomatoes, broth,seasonings, herbs and parmesan cheese...cook on low for 45 minutes. at this point the beans will be almost a puree of sorts but still have good bean definition.. remove bay leaves and rosemary stem. Cook pasta separately in salted water. If you are serving it with the Swiss Chard, save the pasta water and after draining pasta return the water to heat and cook the chard. Mix the bean soup, pasta and chard. Serve in large pasta/soup bowls and sprinkle with shredded Mozzerella to melt on top. Serve with hot crusty french bread.

You can use dried cannellini bean for this..just make sure those are cooked earlier


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Someone posted this recipe a few years ago on HT, (sorry I don't know who!!) we've made it several times and now that fall is here, I'm getting hungry for it! Original author comments on not using beets and I've left the recipe as I first copied it. However, we LOVE beets, and the color it gives the soup so we cut them into bite-size pieces and leave them in! This is not an "easy" recipe but well worth the effort! DH adds cooked sausage to his at the end. I love the creamy texture the mashed potatoes give this soup!

Borscht
Doukhobour Vegetable Soup

INGREDIENTS
1.5 qts water 
3/4 tbsp salt
1/2 cup carrots, chopped fine
1/8 cup green pepper, chopped fine
1/2 stalk celery, chopped fine
1/2 beet (I never use the beet, it's just for coloring)
1/2 cup canned tomatoes, mashed
3 medium potatoes, quartered

1/3 lb. butter, plus 1 tbs.
1/2 cup onions, chopped fine
1 1/2 cups canned tomatoes
3 cups finely shredded cabbage
1/4 cup sweet cream
3/4 cup diced potatoes
1/8 cup chopped green pepper
1 tbs fresh or dried dill
black pepper
(I season a bit more with Lawry's Seasoned Salt and some onion and garlic powder)

Method:
1. Boil the first 8 ingredients until potatoes are tender.
2. In a frying pan melt 1/3 lb. butter.
3. Add 1/2 cup onions to butter and cook til tender, but not brown.
4. Add 1 1/2 cups tomatoes and let simmer with onions and butter until a thick sauce.
5. Take out 1/2 cup of sauce and set aside.
6. Add 1 1/2 cups shredded cabbage to sauce and fry.
7. Discard beet from boiling mixture. (see? why bother!)
8. Remove potatoes from pot. Mash and add 1tbs. butter and 1/4 cup cream. Mix well and set aside.
9. Add the 1/2 cup of reserved onion-tomato sauce to stock.
10. Also add 3/4 cups diced potatoes.
11. When diced potatoes are tender add remainder of cabbage (1 1/2 cups). Bring to the boiling point but do not boil.
12. Put tomato sauce mixture from frying pan into pot.
13. Add mashed potato mixture.
14. Add green pepper, dill and a few shakes of black pepper. (This is where I add the seasoned salt, onion and garlic powder)

NOTE: This is a half recipe, double for a family. (you will definitely want to double this, everyone will want seconds)
-use more butter and cream if richer borscht is desired.
-may add other vegetables, as peas, green beans, cauliflower to potato water.
-for spring borscht you may substitute part of the cabbage for spinach, lettuce or beet greens.
Serve with generous slices of homemade bread and butter. Season borscht with black pepper if desired.


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

Firefly said:


> I apologize for not having exact measurements. I always just toss things in until it looks right!
> 
> Bunch of fish/shellfish parts--heads, tails, skin, bones, shells, etc. You can sometimes get these from the market, or freeze your own until you have a potful.
> 
> ...


EDIT: I made this today and realized I left out a few things. When simmering the bones, add a few peppercorns and any peelings and trimmings from your vegetables. When you add the fish, also add some sherry to taste; white wine will do if that's all you have. Traditional fish to use are cod and haddock; halibut is OK too. This recipe is for authentic New England/Maritimes-style chowder, which of course we Nor'easters think is the best kind! It never includes garlic, bell peppers, or any thickener other than cream. In truth it doesn't include sherry, either, but it adds a wonderful depth of flavor.


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

1 15oz. can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 14 oz. can diced tomatioes, drained
1 15oz. can corn, drained
1/2 c. chopped onion
1 14 oz. can enchilada sauce
1 packet taco seasoning
1 10.75 oz. can cream of chicken soup
1 c. milk
4- 4 oz. chicken breast boneless and skinless
1 c. shredded pepperjack cheese
1 c. shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper

Optional: avacado, sour cream, tortilla chips for toppings

In a crockpot, combine beans, tomatoes, corn, enchilada sauce, taco seasoning, onioin, soup, and milk. Stir well. Add chicken breasts. Make sure to push thm down so they are submerged in the liquid. cover and cook on low heat for 6 to 8 hours or on high for 3 to 4 hours. Before serving take out chicken, shred and return to soup. Stir in shredded cheese til melted. Serve

I used leftover cooked turkey in this and did it on the stovetop in a pot. I let it cook for about half an hour. It is very quick, and easy, and delicious. Hope you like it as much as we do.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Hope this is not a repeat with the different chowder.

Mexican chicken corn chowder 
Ingredients

* 1 1/2 pounds boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into bite-size pieces
* 1/2 cup chopped onion
* 1 clove garlic, minced
* 3 tablespoons butter
* 2 cubes chicken bouillon
* 1 cup hot water
* 3/4 teaspoon ground cumin
* 2 cups half-and-half cream
* 2 cups shredded Monterey Jack cheese
* 1 (14.75 ounce) can cream-style corn
* 1 (4 ounce) can diced green chiles
* 1 dash hot pepper sauce
* 1 tomato, chopped
* fresh cilantro sprigs, for garnish (optional)

Directions

1. In a Dutch oven, brown chicken, onion, and garlic in butter until chicken is no longer pink.
2. Dissolve the bouillon in hot water; Pour into Dutch oven, and season with cumin. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer for 5 minutes.
3. Stir in cream, cheese, corn, chilies, and hot pepper sauce. Cook, stirring frequently, until the cheese is melted. Stir in chopped tomato. Garnish with cilantro.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Brunswick Stew

2 lbs of goat meat (it was store bought and was chunked but would = two pints of home canned, lots of bones which probably added to the flavor)
1 pint home canned chicken (raw pack)(I used the juice of two jars but only 1 can of chicken)
1 pint home canned potatoes
2 cans kernel corn un-drained (14ish oz store bought)
1 can diced tomatoes (14ish oz store bought)
some hot sauce
onion powder (called for onions but I had non)
2 tsp minced garlic
salt and pepper

Brown goat meat and add it to all the other ingredients that are already warming in the crockpot. Stewed on high for 4-5 hours.
The goat meat came out sweet tasting not gamy and we're talking store bought which are allowed to get big/heavy. There wasn't much liquid left after dinner so I added 2 cups of water and 2 chicken bouillon cubes and still have the crockpot on.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

This is an easy, warming, thrifty, healthy, and very tasty soup; great for home and good enough for company, too. You can make it vegetarian or use chicken broth.

RED LENTIL & BULGUR SOUP

2 cups chopped onions
1 cup bulgur
3 cups red lentils
3-4 tomatoes (or 1 can chopped tomatoes)
1 can tomato paste
1 cup chopped parsley
1-2 tsp salt
2 tsp pepper
1 tsp ground cumin
cayenne pepper or paprika to taste
3 Tbsp lemon juice or vinegar
olive oil
1 gallon chicken/vegetable stock or water
Optional: finely minced carrot or potato added to soup. Chopped mint, yogurt as garnish when serving.

Cook the onions in olive oil with 1 tsp salt until soft, 3-5 minutes. Add the bulgur, cumin, pepper, and cayenne and stir until lightly browned. Add the tomatoes and tomato paste, parsley, stock and lentils. Cover and simmer until lentils are soft. Add more water if soup seems too thick.

Just before serving, stir in lemon juice and serve (or serve with lemon wedges to squeeze into soup). Garnish with chopped mint and a dollop of yogurt, if desired.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice with ham, very filling

5-6 medium potatoes, washed, peeled, & cubed into 1" pieces
2 bunches of fresh asparagus (about 20 pc), washed, and cut into 1/2" pieces
(or use 2 quarts canned asparagus, but add at the end)
1 Onion, peeled & chopped
1 can chicken broth or 3 T boullion
1 Pint heavy cream
S&P, adobo, paprika, season all (or your favorite spices) to taste.

Boil the vegetables in about 2" of water until potatoes are tender. Stir frequently.

Pour about 1/2 the water out, keeping the rest in the pot. Use a hand-held Beamix (or your blender) to blend the vegetables up. Add salt & pepper, paprika, adobo or other favorite seasonings to taste. Add chicken broth, about 1 can or 3 T of boullion.

Add 1 pint of heavy cream. Stir in & cook on Medium for a couple minutes until hot. Add water if it is too thick. Do not boil.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

6 pkg 8oz fresh mushrooms, washed
4 T butter
6 T Flour
1/2 c cream
2 c water
2 clove garlic, peeled, minced
6 c milk
2 t nutmeg
Salt, Pepper

T = Tablespoon
t - teaspoon

Put mushrooms, 1T butter, nutmeg, garlic, S&P & water in a saucepan. Cook on medium for 20 minutes. Use a hand-held Beamix or a blender to blend.

Cream 1T Butter w/flour using a fork or spoon. Add milk. Add all to saucepan of mushrooms. Whisk together to mix. Cook on med until thickened to a thin cream consistency, stirring frequently to prevent sticking. Do not boil. Just before serving add the cream.

Refrigerate uneaten portions.

This recipe is intact as I received it. My variations:

I add 2T beef base to the saucepan, no longer making it a vegetarian dish. 
I also use 3 cups milk rather than 6 cups, and I use 2 cups cream rather than 1/2 cup. 
When cooking the mushrooms, sometimes I add small potato chunks for a heartier soup.
I add seasoned salt, onion powder, and any other spice I fancy at the time.

Serves approx 6 as a side-dish.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Panera's Cream Cheese Potato Soup

4 cups broth
4 cups peeled and cubed potatoes
1/4 cup minced onion
1/2 teaspoon seasoning salt
1/4 teaspoon white pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper
8 ounces cream cheese

Combine all ingredients, except cream cheese, in apot and boil until potatoes are tender. Mash some of the potatoes and reduce heat to low. Add chunks of cream cheese and stir until melted. Serve with a sprinkle of parmesan and/or bacos.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Bean and Barley Stew

Someone mentioned the book Country Beans today, so of course I had to dig out my copy and try a new recipe from it.

1 cup kidney beans, cooked
1 1/2 cups barley, cooked
28 ounces tomato juice
1 1/2 cups water
1 cup carrots, grated
1 cup celery, sliced
1 teaspoon bullion
1 teaspoon chili powder

Requires preparation! Soak and cook kidney beans (or use canned). Cook barley (can be done in your rice cooker). Combine all ingredients in a pot and heat to boiling. Cover and simmer 15 minutes.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Broccoli & Cheese Soup

This is an amazingly tasty and rich soup that I've been making every spring and fall as I start harvesting broccoli.

2 cups chopped broccoli
1/4 cup margarine or butter
1/4 cup onion, chopped
1/4 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup flour
1 teaspoon salt (or to taste)
1/4 teaspoon white pepper (or to taste)
1 cup broth
2 1/2 cups milk
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Steam your broccoli until tender. In a soup pot, melt butter. Saute onion and celery until tender. Add flour, salt, and pepper and mix well. Add broth and milk and simmer until thickened, stirring often. Add cooked broccoli and cook until heated through. Remove from heat and stir in cheese until combined.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

5 Ingredient Soup










1 15 oz can refried beans
1 pint/15 oz can broth
1 pint/15 oz can corn
1 pint/15 oz can black beans
1 pint/15 oz can diced tomatoes (original recipe calls for rotel)

Mix refried beans and broth until combined. Add remaining ingredients and simmer 10 minutes.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*BLACK BEAN SOUP*

2 tsp chopped pickled jalapeno slices (2-3 slices)
2 15 oz cans (or 2 home-canned pts) black beans, UNDRAINED
1 tsp sugar
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1/4 cup red onion, diced
1 tsp cider vinegar
1/4 tsp salt (opt)
1/2 tsp chili powder

Combine all ingredients, simmer for 1 hr. Garnish with sour cream and add'l red onion.

This recipe can easily be canned, will post in Canning Recipes


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*TWELVE BEAN SOUP*

Wash *2 cups of mixed beans** and place in large pot with 4 qts water. Bring to boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 1/2 hr. Drain beans and discard water. Return beans to pot, add 6 cups water and *1 lb smoked sausage* chopped into small pieces. Cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 2-3 hours. Add *one* *qt canned tomatoes*, cut up, with juice, *1 large chopped onion*, *1 minced clove* *garlic*, *1 1/2 tsp chili powder*, *juice of 1 lemon* and salt and pepper to taste. Cover and simmer for 2-3 hours.


*The twelve beans are:
navy
northern
black-eyed peas
green split peas
yellow split peas
black
red
pinto
kidney
soybeans
lentils
baby lima beans

I blend 2 cups of each and then store in 12 pint jars. Perfect for a single batch of soup - or to attach a recipe to and use for a gift.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I am not very good about writing down my recipes, so will go with estimated amounts:

*Crab Chowder*

(3) Avg Sized Dungeness Crabs (I wouldn't recommend store bought icky canned crab). I think this is probably at least 1 Cup for Pure Crab Meat, so may be less Crabs, depends on the size you can get.
(3) C Whole Milk
(1/2) C 
Bacon Bits (typically 8 slices of Bacon, crumbled)
(6) Medium Sized Potatoes (or 2 ears of corn, shucked, of course)
(1) Medium Sweet Onion
(3) Stalks of Celery
For thickening, RUE or Cornstarch or your choice of what you use.
S & P & 1/2 t Celery Seed & Cayenne Pepper to taste

First, shell your Crab, and place meat in the fridge. *If you are opting for Potatoes*, cut them into cubes, and boil them until softened in larger stew type pot. While they are cooking, cut up your Celery & Onions, and saute' together with Bacon Slices (is making your own Bacon Bits like I do). Drain/rinse Potatoes. Now, add your cooked Celery/Onions/Bacon Bits/Whole Milk/Cream/S & P & Celery Seed & Cayenne Pepper (try 1/4 tsp, always can add a touch more, but taste first). Heat on medium until hot, mix in your Rue or Cornstarch liquid (Cornstarch mixed with Water). I thicken to my preference, so don't have exact measurements. Now, you add your Crab, turn down heat to medium low, and simmer for about (5) minutes. 

Serves (6) - (8) Adults

*Crab Corn Chowder*
Use prior recipe, just omit the Potatoes!

Everyone who has had this Crab Chowder just raves about it. It is very simple to make. You can also add diced cooked green or red peppers, just go light on the Cayenne Pepper.

This Chowder is usually devoured the first night. If any is left, it tastes even better the next day. You just reheat on low.

*For even better flavor, the Crab can be shelled the day before, and placed in the Milk/Cream in the fridge, allows the Chowder to take on more of the Crab flavor... This also works well for Clam Chowder.


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Jul 25, 2012)

*Ingredients*
(2) cans of black beans, undrained
(2-3) 10oz. cans of fully cooked chunk chicken, undrained
(1-2) cans of chicken broth- add to desired thickness
(1) small lime, sliced
(2-4) sprigs of fresh cilantro, leaves only
(1) jalapeno pepper, sliced or diced
(1) clove of garlic, minced
(1/2) small onion, diced
Black pepper, salt, other spices as desired

*Method*
Add all ingredients to a soup pot and bring to a boil. Reduce to a simmer and simmer for about 10 minutes. Reduce heat to lowest setting and keep warm until ready to serve. 

I pick out the slices of lime before serving... it can be overpowering the longer you leave it in. This soup has a great combination of sweet and spicy. It is definitely for those of us who like full-bodied, strong flavor... it's not a weak soup :cowboy:


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

AlabamaBelle said:


> *Ingredients*
> (2) cans of black beans, undrained
> (2-3) 10oz. cans of fully cooked chunk chicken, undrained
> (1-2) cans of chicken broth- add to desired thickness
> ...


i was wondering how this would work in a crockpot? any suggestions? also, i've seen recipes using lime in black bean soup. does the lime taste come thru or does it just add 'hidden' flavor? moose-thanx~ML


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I came up with a good soup recipe.. You will have to figure out some of the amounts. 




Potato / Butternut Squash Soup


Equal amounts of Potatoes & Butternut Squash

Boil those two together (in chunks)


Saute in butter:
Green onions (sliced)

Celery (diced)

Carrots (diced)
2 Jalapeno peppers (diced)


Drain all but 1 cup of the potato /squash water
Add 1/2 cup cream or half & half
1 cup milk
1 Tablespoon of Chicken Broth Powder (Azure)


Add the veggies and heat all of it.


Salt
Pepper
Cayenne Pepper


Add bacon on the top of each serving.


This is spicy but very good. The cayenne pepper just adds to the squash.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Milkless Potato Soup

1 bag Tator Tots (not the shredded kind)
1 can Cream of Celery soup
1 can Cream of Onion soup
1 pound block Velveeta cheese
Black pepper, optional

Barely cover tator tots with water. Bring to boil then reduce heat to medium heat and cook for 15-20 minutes. Do not drain. Add cans of soup and stir well. Add chunks of Velveeta and stir until melted. Serve as is or top with chopped parsley or bacon bits.

This is soooo easy and soooo good,
SBJ


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Baked Potato Soup* (aka Cheddarâs copycat)

*FOR THE ROUX:*
1/2 lb butter
1 1/2 cups flour 

*FOR THE SOUP:*
12 cups potatoes, cubed (1/4 to 1/2-inch)
3 strips bacon 
1/2 cup diced celery, optional
3/4 cup chopped onion 
12 cups water
1/2 cup (equals 8-oz jar) chicken base 
1 1/4 tsp black pepper 
1/2 pint Half & Half (or 1/4 pint half heavy cream and 1/4 pint milk)
1/2 pint whipping cream 
1/2 lb Velveeta (melted) 

*TO SERVE* (garnishes):
Shredded Cheddar cheese
Scallion, chopped, optional
Parsley, optional
1lb Crumbled bacon 

*TO MAKE THE ROUX:*
Make Roux in skillet before making soup. Heat butter over medium heat. Add flour all at once whisking vigorously. When mixture thins and starts to bubble, reduce heat to low and cut back on whisking. (If mixture doesn't thin a little add a very small bit until it thins.) Cook until you smell a toasty aroma (be careful not to burn the mixture). Cover and set aside to cool.

*TO MAKE THE SOUP:*
Boil potatoes in water to cover until not quite cooked through, making sure not to overcook. (If allowed to cook soft all the way through as one would do with mashed potatoes some of the potatoes will fall apart. It's no big deal, though, as that thickens the soup a lot. The potatoes remain in squares if not quite cooked through.) Drain, cover, and set aside.

Cut up bacon with scissors then cook until crisp (or cook slices then crumble); drain. Place crumbled bacon in a small bowl lined with paper towel; set aside. (We never use scallions or parsley.) 

Saute celery and onions in bacon drippings; set aside. We add the raw onion to the soup. They soften up just fine.

In a 6 quart pot, combine water, chicken base, celery, onion and black pepper. Bring to a simmer.

Add Half & Half, whipping cream (we use 1/4 pint cream and 1/4 pint milk so we don't have to purchase both), and salt, stirring while you add. Add roux and cook mixture until Roux is totally integrated. 

Add potatoes to soup. Cook 10 minutes at low simmer.

While soup is cooking, melt cheese in microwave. (If desired, use American cheese instead of Velveeta.) Add cheese to soup and stir until well incorporated. 

TO SERVE:
Add garnish, as desired, after dishing into soup bowl.

Makes 1 1/2 gallons (6 quarts)
Since this makes so much one can portion remaining soup into single servings inside heavy duty Ziploc bags. Soup freezes very well. After thawing, stir soup well then reheat in microwave.

Modified from recipe found at:
http://www.recipelink.com/mf/14/19666


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Cube up a couple cups of red potato, skin on... Peel and cube about half a large rutabaga, or course shredded cabbage... About 2 cups each... Microwave in a covered glass dish about 6 minutes.

In a 6 qt pot.....
--Boil spaghetti broke into about 2" lengths... Cook a little short of done... Leave in the water....Make about enough for 3 people.... Use spaghetti as it will hold shape better than other pastas when reheated...
--Add about 1/2 bag of frozen veggies... Any kind will do...
--Add micro waved veggies...
--Add about 2 cups browned and drained hamburger, or cooked and cubed ham....
--Season with beef soup base... Black pepper, a package of powdered onion soup mix, a little liquid smoke, garlic powder... All to taste... Add more water as necessary..... 

Let it all simmer a while... It refrigerates and warms up well....
Enjoy... :banana:


----------



## kotori (Nov 15, 2014)

Just got done reading Woodcraft and camping by George Washington Sears. Free on kindle and great read.

Venison Soup:
Best part is bloody part of the deer, where the bullet went through. Use four pounds, cleaned with a wet rag but not washed. Put into 5- quart kettle 'nearly filled with water' and boil for two hours. when the meat parts readily from the bones, slice in a large onion. pare six large potatoes, cut five into quarters and scrape the sixth for thickening. season with salt and white pepper to taste. when bones can be fished up with no meat on them, it is done.

Stew: boil meat as directed for soup, then slice in a couple of good-sized onions and six medium potatoes. when the meat starts to fall from the bones, make a thickening by 'rubbing three tablespoonfuls of flour and two of butter together' thin to the consistency of cream with water from the pot, then drip slowly into the pot while stirring briskly. boil two hours before seasoning.

I have not had an opportunity to try either, but it seems to use meat one would normally waste. might be bland, but was origionally meant for camping, where one wouldn't have much spices.


----------



## motherhenshow (Apr 7, 2015)

This is a great recipe when you have leftover mashed potato.
5 C mashed potato
1 C sliced celery
1/2 C diced onion
6 C chicken broth
Cook celery and onion in 1 C broth. Let cool. Put mashed potato, celery/onion and broth in blender. Blend until smooth. Heat over medium-low heat until hot. Salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

Cheeseburger Soup

1 lb Hamburger
1 cup onion, diced
3/4 cup celery, diced
1/2 cup carrot, diced
1 tsp garlic, minced
3 cups chicken broth
2 cups russet potatoes, peeled, diced
1 tsp dried basil*
3 T unsalted butter
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups whole milk
2 cups Cheddar cheese, grated
1/4 cup ketchup
2 T mustard
Salt and pepper to taste

In a Dutch oven style pot, start cooking the hamburger. When it starts to brown, add the onion, celery, carrot, and garlic.** Saute about 10 minutes.

Stir in the broth, potatoes, and basil; bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer 10-12 minutes, or until potatoes are cooked through.

Melt 3 T butter in a saucepan over medium heat. Whisk in flour and cook 1-2 minutes, then add the milk, whisking until smooth, scraping the bottom of the pan. Add the milk mixture to the soup and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to a simmer.

Add cheese, ketchup, mustard, salt, and pepper, stirring until the cheese is melted.


Serve with Shoestring Fries.

Cut peeled russet potatoes into thin strips; heat ½” vegetable oil to 350 degrees. Fry potatoes until golden, drain, and sprinkle with salt


*I used fresh basil and fresh parsley, added in with the cheese
**I would sauté the vegetables in butter first and brown the hamburger by itself and drain before adding the vegetables to it.

Source: Cuisine at Home Splendid Soups & Spectacular Sides to Make a Meal specialty magazine


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

PW’s Beef Stew
from the Pioneer Woman

Ingredients:
3 Tablespoons Olive Oil
1 Tablespoon Butter
2 pounds Beef Stew Meat
1 medium Onion, diced
3 cloves Garlic, minced
1 12-oz can Beer (I usually get an ale)
4 cups Beef Stock
2 cups Water, if needed
1 Tablespoon Worchestershire Sauce
2 Tablespoons Tomato Paste
1/2 teaspoons Paprika
1/2 teaspoon Salt
Pepper
1 1/2 teaspoon Sugar
4 Carrots, sliced
4 New Potatoes, quartered
Parsley, minced 
Directions:

1. Heat oil and butter in a large pot over medium-high heat. Brown meat in two batches, setting aside on a plate when brown. Cut pieces in half.

2. Add diced onions to the pot. Stir and cook for two or three minutes until softened, then add garlic for another minute. Pour in beef and beef stock, then add Worcestershire, tomato paste, paprika, salt, pepper, and sugar. Add beef back into pot. Stir to combine. Cover and simmer for 1 ½ to 2 hours. The liquid should cook down to a thicker state. If it gets too thick, add additional water.

3. Add carrots and potatoes, then cover and cook for an additional 30 minutes. Taste and adjust seasonings as needed. Sprinkle with minced parsley. Serve with crusty French bread.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

this is good.

Farmhouse Chicken Chowder
Source: Cook’s Country 2011 Annual Cookbook, or Cook’s Country magazine April/May 2011 issue
Serves 4

4 slices turkey bacon, chopped
6 scallions, white parts chopped fine and green parts sliced thin
2 carrots, peeled and sliced thin
1 celery rib, sliced thin
Salt and Pepper
6 Tablespoons all-purpose flour
5 cups low-sodium chicken broth
1 pound red potatoes, scrubbed and cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1 rotisserie chicken, skin discarded, meat shredded into bite-size pieces (about 3 cups)
1 cup half-and-half (or cream for a richer soup)

Cook bacon in Dutch oven over medium heat until crisp, about 8 minutes. Using slotted spoon, transfer bacon to paper towel-lined plate. Pour off all but 1 tablespoon fat from pot. Cook scallion whites, carrots, celery, and ½ teaspoon salt in bacon fat until vegetables are softened, about 5 minutes. Add flour and cook until golden, 1 to 2 minutes.

Stir in broth and potatoes and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low and simmer, covered, until vegetables are tender, 10 to 12 minutes. Add chicken and half-and-half and simmer until chicken is heated through, about 2 minutes. Season with salt and pepper. Sprinkle with bacon and scallion greens. Serve.


----------

